# Suggestions for my next car please



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

HI all,

Now, I wish I could be saying I'm after a 2 seater and have £100,000 to spend so should I go R8, 911 or a Mk1 with a checkerboard boot but, alas, that's not my world.

The company car (A6 Avant) went back so now I'm buying it myself. Need a family car, good economy, good safety, performance not too import (we've got t'TT for that), sat nav, parking, leather, heated seats. Second hand, not too old, £15-20K, less than 30,000 miles.

Looked at the Germans but it's difficult to get the spec so the nearest I've come up with is......a Toyota Pious. Please help me!

Suggestions gratefully received.

TIA,

Ldn


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Mazda 6.
Hoggy.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

not a prius [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Mercedes C class offers good looks, all your spec and within your budget and a low mileage 

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p

New shape Audi A4 again good looks, the spec you want with a decent diesel engine

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p

2.0 TDI A4 with better fuel economy

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p

Passat CC's also a nice choice however this one only has half leather, but im sure you'd be able to get your spec with a search about

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Saw a few 57plate A4s in your budget, not sure on spec but im sure there was a black one on pistonheads last week


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks guys, certainly food for thought. I can sleep easy knowing that I have options other than a Prius!

Ldn


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Mazda 6 is a good looking car.

But I'm surprised you say you can't get a German car for the top end.

An E60 520d should be well within that budget.

Like this:

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p










4 Doors, Automatic, Saloon, Diesel, 26,000 miles, Metallic PLATNUM GREY. BMW DAKOTA BLACK LEATHER, BMW COLOUR SCREEN PROFESSIONAL SAT\/NAV, ELECTRIC SUNSHINE ROOF, BMW MULTIFUNCTION STEERING WHEEL, FRONT AND REAR PARK SENSORS WITH DISPLAY, MEDIA PACKAGE, Computer, Headlight washers, Heated seats, Metallic paintwork, Remote locking, Metallic Paint, ABS, Air conditioning, Height adjustable drivers seat, Cruise control, Front armrest, Passenger airbag, Rear armrest, Radio\/CD, Rear headrests, Traction control, 3x3 point rear seat belts, Front fog lights, Remote central locking, Alarm, Cloth seat trim, Drivers airbag, Electrically adjustable passenger seat, Solid Paint, Heated door mirrors, Steering wheel reach adjustment, Front electric windows, Alloy wheels, Immobiliser, Side airbags, Steering wheel rake adjustment, Electric door mirrors, Rear electric windows, Electrically adjustable drivers seat, Audio remote control, Isofix child seat anchor points, Front head


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Skoda superb


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Here is a German one that will meet your needs and requirements :wink:

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/search/used ... e-to/20000

Just bought one myself as our second car (with the TTS, they make a great combination) and we are very pleased with it


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

London said:


> or a Mk1 with a checkerboard boot
> 
> Ldn


LOL, what kind of tw*t would do that to their car   :roll: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

How much rear-space do you need? Occasional, constant? Golf?


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks again for all the suggestions. Further discussions with Mrs London unearthed new requirements (I work in London and commute on the train so she is the main driver so I do have to take some notice!). Doesn't want anything too big apparently so this excludes a rather nice 3 series estate, VW Tiguan, the 5-series, Mazda 6 and the like. So, I'm now thinking 123d M Sport 5 door, perhaps an A3 Sportback or a Golf. Trying to find one with leather and sat nav is tricky so I presume if I were to buy a good portable sat nav, I could get it wired in so I don't have cabling draped across the steering wheel?

Ldn


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

London said:


> Thanks again for all the suggestions. Further discussions with Mrs London unearthed new requirements (I work in London and commute on the train so she is the main driver so I do have to take some notice!). Doesn't want anything too big apparently so this excludes a rather nice 3 series estate, VW Tiguan, the 5-series, Mazda 6 and the like. So, I'm now thinking 123d M Sport 5 door, perhaps an A3 Sportback or a Golf. Trying to find one with leather and sat nav is tricky so I presume if I were to buy a good portable sat nav, I could get it wired in so I don't have cabling draped across the steering wheel?
> 
> Ldn


there are companies that will supply and install the factory nav system for you, obviously it wont be cheap because the actual navigation systems cost alot but its food for thought. it'll probably set you back 600-900 depending on the make/model of the car.


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Been looking at diesel Golfs, but hellfire, when did they get so expensive?

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...radius/1500/page/1/postcode/sw1a1aa?logcode=p

Ldn


----------



## mooret (Jul 21, 2009)

Do not under any circumstances go for a 1 series BMW.

I had one a few years back and I can say it was one of the worst cars I've ever owned.

Too small and too harsh.


----------



## davidkoulakis (Jul 21, 2008)

the answer is simple

SEAT Exeo 
Go for the "tech" model, they come fully loaded

- RNSE sat nav
- leather
- bose
- bluetooth
- auto everything
- cruise

Its the old B7 A4, so still Audi quality

They look great

Modern VW engines, the 2.0TDI 170 is absolutely brilliant as you get proper power and 50mpg, or go for the 143ps engine for more economy

or the 2.0T 200ps models if petrol is your thing

Best bit

you can get a brand new one for £15 - £20k

job = done

http://www.pistonheads.com/SALES/list.asp?s=89


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Interesting, will look into it.

Ldn


----------



## davidkoulakis (Jul 21, 2008)

I ran one for 9,000 miles

it was superb

it really is a hidden gem

its an Audi with a SEAT badge and superb VFM in "tech" spec

it drives really well

2011 cars also have LED rear lights and re-designed rear bench for more space in the back


----------



## davidkoulakis (Jul 21, 2008)

http://www.seat.co.uk/generator/su/uk/E ... ng=en.html


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

OK, I went and did it! Now, it does have Lexus lights:










...but that's because it is a Lexus! (RX400h SE-L, '07).










Thanks for all your suggestions and taking the time to run searches etc.

Ldn

PS Still got the TT!


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

interesting choice, now i'm going to look as in a similar position LOL


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Quick update - loving the RX400h. Got 37MPG on a run driving sensibly (3.3L petrol/electric, 269hp) _or _0-60 in 7.6sec! The silent starts take some getting used to and you certainly have to look out for people in car parks as they can't hear you coming.

I didn't buy the car for its looks (just as well, I hear you say):



















But it is extremely well equipped and exceptionally comfortable.

Ldn

PS The TT remains in the garage whilst the "truck" stays outside!


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice one! The newer Lexus models are very well built and I hear the hybrids are good! Too bad they don't do any in 7 seats 

This caught my eye though :

http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/used-ca ... -6507.aspx


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, that is very nice indeed but my budget was less than half the asking price so way off my radar!

Ldn


----------

